# Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen



## mittellandchannel (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

habe meine monofile Schnur gestern (in Wasser mit ein bisschen Spüli) auf meine neue Rolle aufgespult, probiert das auch ein wenig straff zu schaffen.

Die Schnur rollt sich aber gerne von der Spule ab von alleine, warum macht sie das und gibt es einen Trick, das zu unterbinden?


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Einwerfen oder in deinem Fall wohl erst mal auslegen und aufspulen. Sonnst ein paar Meter abschneiden. Hast du Bilder von dem Problem?


----------



## mittellandchannel (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

naja, die ersten Meter rollen sich halt wieder ab.... Bild kann ich vllt später anhängen.

Mit _auslegen _meinst du was genau?


----------



## Vanner (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Neu aufgespult Schnur sollte erst mal 2-3 Tage aus der Rolle verbleiben, ohne benutzt zu werden. Dadurch passt sie sich besser an. 
Du kannst sie auch einwerfen. Dazu an´s Ende ein Grundblei ab 60gr binden und dann auswerfen. Das aber nicht volle Pulle sondern dezent. Erst ruhige Würfe um 20 bis 30m, dann die Wurfweite immer mehr vergrößern. Schnur immer wieder straff aufkurbeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



Vanner schrieb:


> Neu aufgespult Schnur sollte erst mal 2-3 Tage aus der Rolle verbleiben, ohne benutzt zu werden.



Hmm..nass aufgespult,ab ans Wasser.

In 3 Jahrzehnten nicht einmal Probleme mit diesem Prozedere gehabt,nicht mal mit den doch deutlich störrischeren Strippen von damals.

@TE
Schnur irgendwie "frei Schnauze" aufgespult und damit bereits Drall eingebaut?

Passt die Schnurstärke überhaupt zum Spulendurchmesser?

Eine 2000er Rolle z.B.mit 0.35-0.40er bespulen zu wollen,evtl.auch noch mit einem "harten" Schnurtyp,geht nämlich meistens schief.

Und du schreibst "ein wenig straff zu halten" ?

War es vielleicht doch zu wenig?


----------



## mittellandchannel (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

És war wohl vermutlich zu wenig straff denke ich... 

Ich denke ich muss sie schnell einwerfen.

Die Rolle ist extra für 0,35er Schnüre.


----------



## Revilo62 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Es gibt keine Rollen extra für 0,35er Schnüre !! entweder passt der Durchmesser der Spule oder eben nicht.
Und zu straff - naja, ich denke eher irgendwie, hauptsache rauf und fertig. Dein Problem ist entweder
- zu viel Memory, weil eine härtere Schnur, zusammenhänglich mit der falschen Aufspulrichtung
- zuviel auf der Spule drauf
- alte Schnur, vermeintlich neu gekauft
Wenn letzteres auszuschließen ist würde ich mir ne große Wiese suchen, die Schnur so weit wie möglich runterlassen und dann noch einmal manuell aufwickeln, damit der Drall rausgeht. 
Dabei muss die Schnur am Ende aber frei sein, Du wirst staunen, wie am Ende die Schnur sich um die eigene Achse dreht

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Exakt - beim Wiesen-Entdrallen aber noch zusätzlich durch nen nassen (!!!) Lappen ziehen, sonst gibt das erneut Lockergewurstel wg. zu wenig Zug.

Idealerweise ist zwecks Schnurschonung auch die Wiese nass.


----------



## zandertex (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

die spule mit der neuen monofilen schnur mit dem etikett nach UNTEN auf nen  tisch oder auf den boden legen..............die schnur dann durch die finger gleitend aufspulen.


----------



## zandertex (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Exakt - beim Wiesen-Entdrallen aber noch zusätzlich durch nen nassen (!!!) Lappen ziehen, sonst gibt das erneut Lockergewurstel wg. zu wenig Zug.
> 
> Idealerweise ist zwecks Schnurschonung auch die Wiese nass.



das funktioniert nur bei vollmond.:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Pauschal "mit dem Etikett nach unten" nützt je nach Schnurhersteller gar nix - je nachdem, wie sorgfältig da die Etiketten in Bezug zur "Laufrichtung" auf der richtigen Spulenseite aufgeklebt wurden.


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Ich halte die Schnur beim aufspulen, zwischen meiner Hand und dem Blank, also Affengriff um den Blank und die Schnur durch die Hand laufen lassen. Dann sitzt die stramm. 
Damit habe ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


edit: Hast du die Schnur denn durch einen Ring laufen lassen? Ich nehm immer den ersten Ring.


----------



## Schleie60 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

HI  ich lege meine Schnur in ein dickes Buch Atlas o so, aber auch durch ein o zwei Ringe. Am Rutenblank wird,s manchmal heiß. #h.


----------



## Nelearts (21. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



zandertex schrieb:


> die spule mit der neuen monofilen schnur mit dem etikett nach UNTEN auf nen  tisch oder auf den boden legen..............die schnur dann durch die finger gleitend aufspulen.



Versteh ich hier was falsch;+
Die Rolle mit der neuen Mono steck ich immer auf eine Achse (Kugelschreiber, Stiel vom Kochlöffel oder sonstwas..), dann durch den ersten Rutenring auf die Rolle und durch zwei Finger beim Aufkurbeln.
Neue Schnurrolle flach irgendwo hinlegen verursacht Drall.


----------



## Nordan (21. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Versteh ich hier was falsch;+
> Die Rolle mit der neuen Mono steck ich immer auf eine Achse (Kugelschreiber, Stiel vom Kochlöffel oder sonstwas..), dann durch den ersten Rutenring auf die Rolle und durch zwei Finger beim Aufkurbeln.
> Neue Schnurrolle flach irgendwo hinlegen verursacht Drall.



Ich kenns nur umgekehrt, nämlich dass die Schnur ebengerade dabei verdrallt!

Aber mir isses egal. Entweder ist der Drall so rum, dass er beim Angeln durch die Bremse weg geht, oder es wird halt 2 mal der "spin doctor" rausgeworfen und gut is.



An den Ersteller:Gut möglich dass deine Schnur einach nur hart ist. Hab auch eine die springt am Ende der Saison immenoch von der Rolle.


----------



## zokker (22. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Die Schnur-rolle so hinlegen das die Sehne rechtsherum abläuft. Dann die Rolle 1-2 Tage liegen lassen, dann gibt es auch keinen drall. Bei einer Multi sollte man aber einen Kugelschreiber nehmen, so das die Spule sich dreht. |wavey:


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

All die schönen Tricks, wie man Schnur aufspulen soll, haben fast alle dasselbe Problem: Die Schnur verdrallt.

Es gibt bei Stationärrollen nur zwei Möglichkeiten, die Schnur drallfrei aufzuspulen:
1.) Spule abmachen und mit Schnurspulmaschine oder Bohrmaschine aufspulen.
2.) Ist in der Praxis kaum durchführbar, da sich meistens doch irgendwas verheddert:
Schnur ganz abziehen auf einer kurzgemähten Wiese und mit der Rolle stramm aufkurbeln. Wichtig ist, dass die Schnur sich gegendrehen kann.


----------



## zokker (22. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> All die schönen Tricks, wie man Schnur aufspulen soll, haben fast alle dasselbe Problem: Die Schnur verdrallt.
> 
> Es gibt bei Stationärrollen nur zwei Möglichkeiten, die Schnur drallfrei aufzuspulen:
> 1.) Spule abmachen und mit Schnurspulmaschine oder Bohrmaschine aufspulen.
> ...



Dann hab ich in den letzten 45 Jahren ja immer meine Sehne verkehrt aufgespult. Bloß komischerweise hab ich noch nie verdrallte Sehne nach dem Aufspulen gehabt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Semmelmehl (23. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



> Die Rolle mit der neuen Mono steck ich immer auf eine Achse (Kugelschreiber, Stiel vom Kochlöffel oder sonstwas..), dann durch den ersten Rutenring auf die Rolle und durch zwei Finger beim Aufkurbeln.



Genau so mache ich das seit 30 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

Welche Rolle?Welche Schnur? Welche Schnurstärke usw, ohne diese Infos ist es hier alles Rätselraten....

 Ich bin mir sicher es liegt an dem 40cm Problem, nämlich demjenigen der an den Gerätschaften am Ende steht und da was aufgespult hat und vorher sich null Gedanken gemacht hat ob und wie und überhaupt es klappen/passen kann.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*

@zokker
@Semmelmehl
Wenn ihr den leichten Schnurdrall nicht merkt, ist i. O.:m.
Die Schnur verdrallt sich ja spätestens, wenn exzessiv geworfen oder noch besser gedrillt wird.

Tatsache ist aber:
Bei der Stationärrolle wird die Schnur bei jeder Rotordrehung einmal in sich verdreht. 
Daran haben auch Anti-Drall-Schnurlaufröllchen nichts Wesentliches geändert.
Warum macht sich der Händler denn die Mühe, die Spule abzumachen und spult nicht direkt mit der Rolle auf?


----------



## zokker (23. November 2016)

*AW: Problem nach dem Schnur aufspulen*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @zokker
> @Semmelmehl
> Wenn ihr den leichten Schnurdrall nicht merkt, ist i. O.:m.
> Die Schnur verdrallt sich ja spätestens, wenn exzessiv geworfen oder noch besser gedrillt wird.
> ...



Eine Stationärrolle dreht rechts rum (Uhrzeigersinn) und deswegen ist es auch am besten die neue Schnur auch rechts rum von der Spule ablaufen zu lassen. Ganz wird es natürlich nicht den Drall verhindern (durch unterschiede der Spulendurchmesser), aber der Rest liegt sich aus. 

Wenn man dann aber auswirft, hat man Drall in der Schnur ... Ein Teufelskreis ...;+#c|kopfkrat 
Dann würde die Methode von  Nelearts und Semmelmehl wieder besser sein ...

Na egal, mit verdrallter Sehne hatte ich keine Probleme, außer sie ist alt und verschlissen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2020)

Hi in die Runde nach knapp 4 Jahren 

ich hab eine Lion Oryx Rolle mit aus einem Angelfachgeschäft händisch (also so ein Rutenblank mit Hauptring und so nem Meterzähler dran) mit einer Monofilen bespulen lassen damals beim Kauf.


Nun ist es immer wieder so wenn ich mit dieser Rolle angeln gehe, dass beim Auswurf die Schnur "Spiralen" formt und auch auf dem Wasser so verläuft.

Was vor allem beim Einrollen auch problematisch ist..

Die Posenmontage hat bei mir meist um die 3-7 gr plus Haken und Köder. Die Rute kann 2-17gr auswerfen. Meine erste Vermutung war daher, dass eventuell die Montage zu leicht ist und der Händler mir eine zu starke Mono draufgeklatscht hat?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist gut möglich.
Je dicker die Schnur, desto stärker ist der Memory Effekt ausgeprägt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2020)

Wie dick ist die Schnur denn?


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2020)

Der hat sie damals (als ich noch recht frisch war...) von ner großen Monospule draufgespult - ich weiß es daher nicht wirklich  

er hatte aber parallel auf meine Spinnrolle eine Geflochtene mit 20kg Tragkraft für den Main draufgespult... ich vermute daher die Mono wird auch kein Leichtgewicht sein..

kann man diesen Effekt irgendwie ausbessern?


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Mit vier Jahren, womöglich hell gelagert und öfter benutzt, hat es Mono auch schon gut hinter sich. Polycabonate sind keine Langleber, wenn sie genügend UV-Licht abkriegen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2020)

Schmeiss die alte Schnur runter und hole dir eine für deine Angelart passende Monoschnur und spul sie selber auf bzw. lass sie aufwickeln. Mono kostet doch nun wirklich kein Geld.  Was willst du mit deiner Posenmontage fangen, danach richtet sich dann die Schnurstärke. Und was für eine Rollengröße hat deine Lion Rolle, das wäre der nächste Punkt um die Schnurstärke zu bestimmen. Kleine Rolle - dünne Schnur - Große Rolle - dicke Schnur. (Krinkeleffekt)


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Die neue Schnur kannst du dir trotzdem auf einer Großspule kaufen - so lange du sie nur zappenduster und einigermaßen kühl lagerst. Das macht dann den regelmäßigen Schnurwechsel noch etwas günstiger.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schmeiss die alte Schnur runter und hole dir eine für deine Angelart passende Monoschnur und spul sie selber auf bzw. lass sie aufwickeln. Mono kostet doch nun wirklich kein Geld.  Was willst du mit deiner Posenmontage fangen, danach richtet sich dann die Schnurstärke. Und was für eine Rollengröße hat deine Lion Rolle, das wäre der nächste Punkt um die Schnurstärke zu bestimmen. Kleine Rolle - dünne Schnur - Große Rolle - dicke Schnur. (Krinkeleffekt)




Hi Hecht! Danke für die Tipps! Die Lion ist die hier https://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Lion-Sports-Rolle-Onyx-CF-Spin-FD-10--20625.html

also 120m bei 0,25m bzw. 230 bei 0,18mm
Zielfische sind in erster Linie bei der Matchrute Friedfische bis max. 3-4 kg? Hatte mit dieser Rolle und Schnur letztens nen Kilo-Döbel rausgezogen was ganz gut ging.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Und genau an den Ladeninhaber kannst du dich ohne Wenn & Aber auch wenden. Beim Andreas bist du nicht der Depp!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und genau an den Ladeninhaber kannst du dich ohne Wenn & Aber auch wenden. Beim Andreas bist du nicht der Depp!



@Andal ,  da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber von Frankfurt/ Main bis Soest ist doch etwas weit für einmal Schnuraufspulen.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Andal ,  da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber von Frankfurt/ Main bis Soest ist doch etwas weit für einmal Schnuraufspulen.


Dem Alexander Graham-Bell sagt man nach, er hätte das Telefon erfunden ... und das ACS hat auch einen Versand!


----------



## DenizJP (28. Mai 2020)

Haha halt stopp xD

ich hatte lediglich den erstbesten Link zu der Rolle rausgesucht ^^ aber auch ne Idee ^^


----------



## Micha1450 (28. Mai 2020)

Egal, wie man aufspult - der Drall sollte sich am ersten Angeltag geben. Wenn die Schnur weiter ständig abspringt, ist zu viel drauf bzw. zu dicke Schnur auf zu kleinem Spulendurchmesser.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Wenn eine Mono in die Jahre kommt, ist sie einfach fällig. Dann muss etwas neues her!


----------



## Vanner (28. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich wie Andal, neue Schnur drauf und glücklich werden.


----------



## DenizJP (29. Mai 2020)

Würde heißen im Geschäft am besten eine wirklich neue Schnur kaufen und die Aufspulen lassen oder?


Weil oft haben die Händler ja ihre Riesenrollen so einfach rumstehen von denen sie dann Schnur draufspulen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Würde heißen im Geschäft am besten eine wirklich neue Schnur kaufen und die Aufspulen lassen oder?




Neue kaufen und selbst aufspulen.

Wer weiß wie lange die Großspulen schon beim Händler rumliegen.


----------



## thanatos (1. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Alexander Graham-Bell sagt man nach, er hätte das Telefon erfunden ... und das ACS hat auch einen Versand!


@ Andal - konnte in der SBZ zwar kein Abitur machen - aber es ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung 
das Philipp Reiss das Telephon erfunden hat - Graham Bell hat es nur zur Marktreife gebracht.
Zum Thema ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt - entweder man spult in der richtigen Richtung 
auf  ( das Etikettist irrelevant dabei !! ) wenn man es unter ausreichenden Spannung aber 
abrollt kann man nix verkehrt machen - aber da hat wohl jeder seine Meinung .


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2020)

Darum: "man sagt es dem A.G.B. nach...!"


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

hab nun eine 0,35mm Monofile auf eine 4000er Rolle gestern gelegt.

vorher nen Tag lang in lauwarmes Wasser gehalten. Die Schnur springt (aufgrund der Dicke wahrscheinlich) noch etwas schnell ab. Eventuell hab ich auch ein paar Meter zu viel bespult...

Würden 1-2 Tage die Monofile auf der Rolle ruhen lassen reichen oder lieber länger?


Bzw. kann ich ja theoretisch erkennen wenn ich den Rollbügel aufmache und mir net gleich 50m entgegen springen oder?


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Würden 1-2 Tage die Monofile auf der Rolle ruhen lassen reichen oder lieber länger?



Ein Tag ist je nach Schnur-Steifigkeit eventuell etwas wenig. Bei mir persönlich sind drei Tage ein ganz guter grober Richtwert. Bei 0,40 mm aufwärts auch mal länger. Aber:



DenizJP schrieb:


> Bzw. kann ich ja theoretisch erkennen wenn ich den Rollbügel aufmache und mir net gleich 50m entgegen springen oder?



Genau, das sind alles nur grobe Richtwerte. Einfach mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt.

Aber prima, dass Du das berücksichtigst und so potenziell weniger Mono-Stress haben wirst.

Das machen manche Leute nicht und schieben es dann auf die Schnur: Da wird teilweise frisch maschinell und trocken im Laden mono-bespult, gleich danach mit Gewaltwürfen und/oder schweren Gewichten zu Werke gegangen - und dann über das (Perücken- etc.) Ergebnis gejammert.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Hab gestern nun nach 4 Tage ruhen und aufspulen mit Wasser meine 3,3kg Shimano Technium Mono ausprobiert. Teilweise tut sie immer noch von der Spule springen und ich habe gemerkt, dass die Schnur auch auf dem Wasser kringelt.


Vermutlich aber aufgrund der Schnurstärke? Ich fische damit ne Matchrute mit 4-8gr Posen austariert.


Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Andal (6. Juni 2020)

Eine 35er zum Posenfischen ist schon recht kräftig, die braucht ihre Zeit.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Aso halt

auf der Matchrute ist ne 0,185mm Mono drauf

die 35er ist für die Heavy Feederrute


----------



## Andal (6. Juni 2020)

Nimm dir Zeit und nicht das Leben!


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2020)

gute Ratschläge geben ist immer gut , nun hat´s mich auch mal erwischt ,habe ne nigelnagelneue
amerikanische Markenschnur auf gespult - die ist gut und nicht mal billig.
habe sie durch ein Buch laufen lassen - nach etwa 50 Metern gab´s einen Stop ,ein Wusel
auf der Schnur und dahinter Zöpfe und abrollen hat sie sich auch nicht mehr lassen ist seitlich 
abgesprungen und das bei einer 20er .Mit Hilfe habe ich sie dann doch drauf bekommen 
und am nächsten Tag auf dem Wasser alle 200m ablaufen lassen und durch ein Läppchen 
wieder eingehohlt nun ist alles ok .Ist mir das erste mal passiert.
Nein die Marke nenne ich nicht - ich mache grundsätzlich für nichts Werbung
und auch nichts schlecht ,ist mir bei anderen Schnüren dieser Firma auch nicht
passiert .


----------



## Purist (20. Juni 2020)

Da ich gerne in alten Angelkatalogen und Bücher lese, kam mir vor ein paar Wochen ein alter Abu Katalog vor die Augen. Darin stand wirklich, dass man Nylonschnur nicht zu straff aufspulen sollte, weil sie ansonsten auch nach Tagen noch dazu neigt unkontrolliert von der Spule zu springen. Der Grund dafür ist, dass Nylon dazu neigt, seine ursprüngliche Form wieder anzunehmen und daher nicht gedehnt auf die Spule gehört. 
Gelernt habe ich das einmal genau anders herum, dass sich zu locker aufgespulte Mono selbstständig macht. Da mag wohl beides stimmen und man muss den Mittelweg wählen.

Von der Buchnummer, die häufig empfohlen wird, habe ich noch nie etwas gehalten weil so ein Blatt auch wie Schmirgelpapier wirken kann. Auch den Wassereimer halte ich für unnötig, auch wenn er bestimmt nicht schadet.


----------



## geomas (20. Juni 2020)

Das Aufspulen mache ich, indem die Schnurspule im mit Wasser gefüllten Waschbecken/Eimer liegt und ich sie durch zwei Finger gleiten lasse beim „auf die Rolle kurbeln”.

Da ich mit Drall-fördernden Montagen angele ziehe ich gerne den Drall mit Hilfe des „Spin Doctors” von der Schnur.
Das kleine Metall-Dingens* direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten, ohne Wirbel oder so, einmal locker auswerfen und einkurbeln.
Nochmals auswerfen, diesmal etwas weiter und wieder einkurbeln. Beim dritten Wurf dann mal durchziehen und wieder einkurbeln.
Danach ist der Schnurdrall durch die Rotation des speziell geformten Spin Doctors ziemlich sicher Geschichte.
Ich benutze die Teile seit Jahren und finde sie extrem praktisch.


*) die gibt es aktuell in 40, 70 und 100 Gramm, abgebildet ist die kleine 20g-Variante, diese ist wohl nicht mehr im Lieferprogramm von Gardner Tackle






20g-„Spin Doctor” von Gardner


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das machen manche Leute nicht und schieben es dann auf die Schnur: Da wird teilweise frisch maschinell und trocken im Laden mono-bespult, gleich danach mit Gewaltwürfen und/oder schweren Gewichten zu Werke gegangen - und dann über das (Perücken- etc.) Ergebnis gejammert.



Solche Weitwürfe gehen schon und sind sogar hilfreich, wenn man es denn sachte und kontrolliert durchzieht und nicht gleich übertreibt.
Vor allem bei Ladenspulung ist das sogar wichtig das sich die Schnur so ablegt wie die Rolle es tun will und nicht wie es besonders toll aussieht.

Ich mach das schon jahrelang so, spule Schnur auf und mach danach 3-5 Würfe in einem entsprechenden Gewässer ohne Hindernisse mit nicht zu schweren Gewichten (zw. 20-50g reichen vollkommen aus, bei 0,30-0,40 langt ein 50g dicke).
Je nach Rollengröße wird sich dabei 20-50% der Schnur vernünftig und mit richtigem Zug auf der Spule ablegen.
Da muß auch keine Schnur zwischen den Fingern laufen, für den richtigen Zug sorgen Blei, Wasserdruck und die Rute natürlich auch.
Danach gibt es auch keine Probleme mit Abspringen der Schnur, selbst wenn sie stocksteif ist.
Tut sie es danach immernoch, ist die Schnur entweder suboptimal zur Rolle, oder der Angler macht einfach grundlegende Fehler bei der Bedienung der Rolle und Verwendung monofiler Schnüre...das letztere kommt ziemlich häufig vor, sieht man fast bei jedem zweiten Angler.


----------



## Bilch (22. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Tut sie es danach immernoch, ist die Schnur entweder suboptimal zur Rolle, oder der Angler macht einfach grundlegende Fehler bei der Bedienung der Rolle und Verwendung monofiler Schnüre...das letztere kommt ziemlich häufig vor, sieht man fast bei jedem zweiten Angler.


Welche sind denn die Grundfehler bei Verwendung von monofiler Schnur (neben dem richtigen Aufspulen)? Ich hoffe zwar, dass ich keinen mache, aber man kann nie wissen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Juni 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus das du diese allseits bekannten Fehlerchen mit Statios nicht machst, immerhin schraubst du selber an Rollen rum und kennst dementsprechend deren Funktionsweise.
Man brauch nur mal in einen Laden gehen und dabei zuschauen, wie die Leute ihre Kaufentscheidung für eine Rolle treffen.

Da wird bissl dran rumgekurbelt, paarmal am Bremsknopf gedreht und geklickert, der Bügelumschlag per Kurbeln durchgeführt und nicht selten auch nochmal die Rücklaufsperre aus/eingeschaltet (die benutzen 99,9% der Angler sowieso nie)

Kaum einer legt im Laden mal den Bügel per Hand um, schaut sich die Haptik am Schnurlaufröllchen an, kurbelt mal langsam gleichmäßig (da wird häufig an den Kurbeln gerissen, Hauptsache das Ding dreht noch lange nach), schaut sich die Spulenkante an oder montiert die Rolle mal an irgendeinem Stock. Der Großteil der Rollen wird einfach im Blindflug gekauft, meistens allein übers Preisschild.
Die Leute die mit gewissen Ansprüchen oder Vorraussetzungen an den Rollenkauf gehen nehme ich dabei ganz klar aus, denn die wissen was sie wollen/brauchen und was definitiv nicht.

Am Wasser sind das noch viel weniger Leute und damit provozieren sie bei jeder Schnur direkt ein Problem, vor allem wenn sie die Schnur nicht mitspannen, die Folge sind Schlaufen und eingedrückte Lagen,sowie sehr stark variierende aufgespulte Schnur.
Was ich auch immer sehr häufig am Wasser sehe sind Kurbelaktionen bei aktiv wirkender Bremse (zb bei Hängern). Das Ergebnis dessen sollte jeder kennen, überdehnte Schnur mit massivster Drallung.
Eine gewisse Drallbildung kann man eh nie verhindern, bauartbedingt durch die Umlenkung. Durch Kurbeln bei bestehendem Bremsabzug (Spule dreht) erfolgt dies aber zusätzlich unter erhöhter Last, die Folge ist eine erhebliche Erhöhung der Drallung, die Schnur ist in sich extrem stark gedreht und mit starker Spannung aufgespult.
Nur die wenigsten werden dann hingehen und ihre Schnur direkt nach so einer Aktion wieder auf Normalbahn bringen, indem sie einfach mal paar weitere Würfe mit einem Gewicht machen und wieder einkurbeln.

Erst letzte Woche hab ich mich am Gewässer mit einem Karpfenangler unterhalten.
Rollen ach und krach halb gefüllt mit Schnur, und die Schnur sah schlimmer aus wie die Schnüre, die ich bei diversen Käufen von wirklich alten Rollen runterhole, wo die Schnüre sicherlich 30 Jahre und älter waren.
Da frag ich mich doch ernsthaft, was machen die Leute, damit eine Schnur nach etwa 5 Jahren (nach seiner Aussage war sie nicht älter) in so einen Zustand kommt?
Beobachte die Leute beim Angeln und du weißt es.

Ne Schnur hält ziemlich lange, selbst die billigste Baumarktschnur könnte man problemlos 20 Jahre und mehr fischen, wenn man sie halt nicht schändlich behandelt.
Von Geflecht red ich besser gar nicht, das Zeug überlebt jeden Angler unter normalen Anwendungsbedingungen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Solche Weitwürfe gehen schon und sind sogar hilfreich, wenn man es denn sachte und kontrolliert durchzieht und nicht gleich übertreibt.
> Vor allem bei Ladenspulung ist das sogar wichtig das sich die Schnur so ablegt wie die Rolle es tun will und nicht wie es besonders toll aussieht.



Zweifellos, 100 % Zustimmung - sofern man weiß, was man da wie optimalerweise tut. Bei meinem Post beschrieb ich halt die häufig praktizierte "Zack-Bumm-Behandlung", deren Ergebnisse dann teilweise auf eine angeblich minderwertige/defizitäre Schnur geschoben werden.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne Schnur hält ziemlich lange, selbst die billigste Baumarktschnur könnte man problemlos 20 Jahre und mehr fischen, wenn man sie halt nicht schändlich behandelt.



Genau. Die meisten Schnurprobleme resultieren IMO nicht aus schlechtem Schnurmaterial, sondern aus suboptimaler Behandlung (ggf. inkl. mangelhafter Lagerung mit UV-Einfluss, "Falschrum-Aufkurbeln", Wurf-/Spanntechnik etc.) und/oder suboptimalem Setup.

Mit etwas Vorwissen lässt sich da so einiges vermeiden - wobei das insgesamt nicht unbedingt die Komplexität von Atomphysik hat.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Hier werden Probleme gelöst, die kannte ich noch gar nicht ... war mir bis Dato völlig unbekannt, wie man die heraufbeschwören kann!


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> war mir bis Dato völlig unbekannt, wie man die heraufbeschwören kann!



Ungefähr so, wie manche Leute mit ihren Autos umgehen: Nur Fahren und Tanken (wozu denn bloß Ölstand, Reifendruck/-profil und/oder Kühlwasser überprüfen)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Juni 2020)

Fehler kennt man nur als solche, wenn man sie auch mal begeht.
Die älteren Semester habens von der Pieke auf gelernt, natürlich praktisch am Wasser.

Die heutige Generation wird aber vielfach völlig ahnungslos nach der bestanden Prüfung losgelassen, das sieht man doch auch hier im Board häufig.
Stattdessen wird denen irgendwelches Wissen über breitgelatsches Ufergewächs beigebracht, anstatt die einfach mal praktische Erfahrungen machen zu lassen.

Stell mal vor man macht dies so beim Führerschein


PS: Du kennst sie ja sicher @Andal, aber drück mal nem Angler ne alte 300er Mitchell in die Hand und lass ihn Schnur draufspulen (oder auch ne Kapselrolle)....da kommste aus dem Grinsen schon nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ungefähr so, wie manche Leute mit ihren Autos umgehen: Nur Fahren und Tanken (wozu denn bloß Ölstand, Reifendruck/-profil und/oder Kühlwasser überprüfen)


Wieso sollte man auch auf sein Zeug schauen, es gibt ja ...!


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Fehler kennt man nur als solche, wenn man sie auch mal begeht.



Sofern denn das Analyse- und Abstraktionsvermögen dafür sowie für die entsprechende Behebung ausreicht.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die heutige Generation wird aber vielfach völlig ahnungslos nach der bestanden Prüfung losgelassen, das sieht man doch auch hier im Board häufig.



Wobei sich heutzutage kostenlos und in Sekundenschnelle sehr viele gute Tutorials mit genauer, sinnvoller Anleitung finden lassen. Sofern man sie denn findet bzw. finden will und/oder im ersteren Falle begreift bzw. begreifen kann.



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man auch auf sein Zeug schauen, es gibt ja ...!



... die Rechtsschutzversicherung, um den grundsätzlich schuldigen Hersteller/Händler/zufällig im Hinterhof anwesenden Robo-Gartenzwerg sofort auf Schadenersatz zu verklagen


----------



## Andal (22. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die heutige Generation wird aber vielfach völlig ahnungslos nach der bestanden Prüfung losgelassen, das sieht man doch auch hier im Board häufig.
> Stattdessen wird denen irgendwelches Wissen über breitgelatsches Ufergewächs beigebracht, anstatt die einfach mal praktische Erfahrungen machen zu lassen.


Die Masse wird auch nicht losgelassen, sondern rennt wider jedes bessere Wissen von alleine los. Grimmig verweigernd, dass man erst das Gehen und dann das Laufen lernt. "Spezialisierte Angler" sind sie nach eigenem Bekunden lange schon, bevor sie sich zur Prüfung anmelden.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2020)

zu was eigene Erfahrungen machen - wir haben doch you tube - wo sich 
genug Pseudospezies produzieren .


----------

